# buying carbide router bits



## coyote02 (Jul 26, 2014)

Where is a good place to buy carbide router bits. I need 1/2" shank 5/16 spiral up and down cut. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Coyote02


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if I seen a compression spiral that doesn't have the same size shank as the cutting diameter even in the more common sizes of 1/4, 3/8, and !/2. I checked Whiteside and Onsrud's catalogs and they don't list one. I would think that they would be your best 2 bets. You may have to go with a straight bit or use a 1/4 compression bit in 2 passes.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Gudho #6229.312.16 is a 5/16" 1+1 Compression spiral bit w/ a 5/16" shank... so you'd have to use an 8mm collet.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

coyote02 said:


> Where is a good place to buy carbide router bits. I need 1/2" shank 5/16 spiral up and down cut. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Coyote02


MLCD has 5/16 in, 1/2 in shank solid carbide spiral upcut but they do not list a downcut.
MLCS solid carbide router bits


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

H Paul.

I would like to see an 'up and down' cut.. the blades would cross each other?

Do you mean an up spiral cutter and a down spiral cutter?


----------



## coyote02 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, I did mean both up cut and down cut spiral carbide bits.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Paul; I see from your bio that you live in Kentucky. Did you mean 'where' as opposed to a specific brand? I'm assuming that you already have favourite brand(s) if you've been doing this for 15 years?
We're all in the same boat as far as our first choice of brick and mortar tool suppliers goes. If they don't have what you need/want, on-line is the fallback option. Lots of opinions on this forum about who gives great e-service (and who doesn't).
Up here, N. of 49, Lee Valley gets high marks both for service and quality. Seldom anyone's first choice of bits, and yet the reviews are very positive. I think there's a feeling that they are perhaps a bit pricey, especially after adding in shipping.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Paul, first on a personal note I was born in Northern Kentucky and grew up across the river in Southern Indiana.

I have looked online for a 5/16 in cutting diameter downcut bit and cannot find one anywhere, but there are multiple sources for upcut bits. I also cannot find a compression bit of that cutting diameter. For what application do you need a downcut bit?


----------



## alan23 (Jan 3, 2012)

I buy whiteside bits


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

look to milling cutters...

travers tool co.

P:800-234-9985 x 2595

F: 800-838-8308

[email protected]

Travers Tool Co.


----------

